# Blood for Blood - The Angels Vermillion



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

And so the decent into madness began. A slow slippery slope pulling me back from the brink of escape, ending my long wait....


Ok not that epic, but a calling none the less. I got back into 40k at the tail end of 5th after selling off my beloved angels in 4th. I came back to Necrons but no matter how many I painted they were still soulless machines to me. Soon I got that itch to paint a hero, a warrior and savior of mankind. Not wanting to do the same thing as before I decided to take a side road and go with some Vermillion. I want to explore this darker curse that has caused them so much strife and driven them into isolation. In the end this will be a highly converted army with a lot of flair and flavor all their own. For now its a rush to get models into a 500pt paint and play. 
And so we begin...


This is a Terminator I painted up for a concept color scheme, I like it and think Ill stick with this pattern.
















These are some scouts Im working on. Still have three colors to add. Wanted to go more camo on the clothes to break up the olive drab of the capes, I think it worked real nice.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Erm, Why have I not seen anyone comment on this! These look great, how did you achieve the osl on the Terminator! Also +rep


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice to see some Angels Vermillion rather than standard BAs.
Interesting use of Cadian parts on the scouts but I'm not personally sure about the heads myself.

Look forward to seeing more AVs popping up soon.


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for all the views and support. 

Lethiathan - The OSL is a fairly new trick Im adding to my painting. This one was done by starting with Crystal Blue Army Painter and then going over it with Wolf Grey also Army Painter. After that just running a little white into the Wolf and using it to dry brush some highlights, maybe two or three of those highlights getting brighter and brighter. 

Viscount - Thanks, Im looking forward to getting this army rolling. As far as the scouts go I wanted to avoid a cut and paste army and with the scout kits being mostly complete out of the box the heads were the only real change I could do without a lot of cutting. They have grown on me, I think they give the scouts a hardened warfighter appearance. But I understand what you see.

Stay tuned hopefully Ill get another update in the next two days. September is crazy for me so not much will be showing up this month.

Also anyone with knowledge on blending small surfaces like the gems please enlighten me. Thanks.


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

Ok finally got some work done on these guys. Not a ton but its progress. All I have is this little sneak peak for you guys tonight.








Real photos to follow.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Looking forward to it L3, all the stuff I've seen is a real treat


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

Finally a real update. 

Not as much has been getting done on these as I had hoped. Also any hope of truescaling has been abandoned due to time limitations. But that being said I want to get these guys to a tabletop standard fast then build them up from there. And that is what I have been doing. 

Another note I caved and bought the DV set, really nice models in it. Harder to modify and convert but really nice models none the less. 

So here we go....

Heres the converted LE from the DV box set and his minions









Close up - The DA badges dont seem like they will be that hard to cover up, give me green stuff and a few minutes and Ill knock it out.









Tac 1 - They dont shy away from contact with the rest of the Blood Angels for nothing... These guys are a bit blood drunk.









Tac 2 - From the previous starter, I bought them not knowing they were preposed marines but Ill use them anyway, at least till I get replacements.









Baal Predator - The avenging fist, plan to have both an AC and Flamer on the table

















Death Company - The newest models and ready for some priming. The bases were from a guy on ebay, very reasonable price and great stuff really. Plan on doing the entire army with them. 

STOP, Hammer time!


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

I really Really Hope that those Tacs are W.I.P, The baal is significantly better, along with the termies.


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

Dont fear Leth everything is a WIP I wouldnt put any model past 80% done yet. Just want to get them on a table and Ill finish them off later.


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

*edit* added pictures in place of links
OK finally go tthe terminator squad done. Not the Space hulks that I have but the Dark Vengeance models, theyre not half bad. Well let me know what you think no fancy bases but the models came out pretty good. 










































Should have some more models coming soon. Working on the death company right now. Thanks for looking.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Well, the terminators look pretty cool so well done with those. And I like tehposing of your minis, very dynamic

Rev


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

The more of these fantastic plogs I see the more I know I need to add more colour to my BA


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

Thanks, I try to make them unique, hate cookie cutter armies.
I know what you mean Hellados, it was another log that ive since lost the link too that got me going again. The creator had such an amazingly dark and ominous army that I had to get into Blood Angels again. I hope the addiction wins, no offense lol.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah me too, but I do love the models that GW make


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

No paint on it yet but here it is the Hellbrute death company dread.

I took the hellbrute added a terminator for the driver, flame thrower in the hand and removed a single barrel of the weapon to represent a melta. Then added the flamer fuel tanks from a baal predator and the guitar string with gs. Hope you like it.


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

Just a preview of the death company. More to follow when I get a real camera.


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

Beautiful army mate.....love the unique feel you have, whats next one your agenda?


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

Thanks Gearhart. Next up is going to be painting the Helldread and selecting and painting jump packs for my death company. I think that I will be using the standard DC packs but Im torn because I really want to do just the center packs from the sang guard. Not sure yet, if I do go with the center i have yet to buy the bitz so that will take a bit longer. Should have the DC pics up soon.


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

OK heres a decent photo shoot for the DC. Still not sure on what jump packs to use but they will eventually be magnetized so that I can swap between that and regular packs.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I really like the redish tinge to the armour, I'm guessing it's because of the fact that they're painted black from red on entering the DC?? I can't help but think the tinge isn't as red as it could be but it's going to be a really hard thing to pull off.

Do you use washes? They're an amazing cheat to make models look really good without having to layer etc


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

Thats what i was going for with the coloring Hellados. I wanted to show the rushed proccess that would occur if your battle brother fell to rage. You dont want to get him into a whole new set of armor so what do you do? Grab some closck paint and call if good. 
The armor started dark brown then a light spray of dark red over top. Then they get a wash of black all over to darken them up some more. After that dry brushing and blending two reds onto the red armor and a slightly grey black over the blacks. Then its all detail work. Im thinking another layer of wash after the drybrushing may be the ticket for them though. It does make them look great like you said.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

In a BA book someone falls to the secret and it's exactly what they do with his armour then when the inevitable happens and a main character has his armour destroyed he ends up with it painted red again.

Hence me leaving all the DC bits showing on the armour of my BAs as a mark of respect if you like 

PS I don't like to be too specific


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

The DC marines looking very good!


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

Thank you Hammer I really enjoy doing them. I should have some Helldread pictures up soon so stay close.

On another note Merry Christmas, we have all received the greatest gift ever.


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

Ok I need some advice, hes not done but he seems so blah. Any thoughts on colors or accents or anything?


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

HI Legion
Looking good so far, i'm really liking the osl on the termies. Any chance of seeing them on a white background so that it's easier to make out what is osl and what is actual ambient lighting. Kudos on some great poses for the army, it's always nice to see marines posed ready for action.

Now to this guy,



LegionThree said:


> Ok I need some advice, hes not done but he seems so blah. Any thoughts on colors or accents or anything?


I'll be honest i think that the problems you are having with working through the paint scheme on this is more down to the model than anything. The problem is that you've removed some chaos markings but not all and that the details you've added on are reasonably large and heavy. Compare the blood drop on the right shoulder with the chaos star on his right knee and you'll see what i mean. 
Some of the biological elements on the model you might have gotten away with painting up as mechanical (painting the six pack on the chest and area around the termi head gold for example to mimic sanguinary guard armour for example) but other aspects are always going to look chaotic. The spikes on the armour trim and bio mass around the shoulders are going to look like chaos components however you paint them.
Out of interest why did you add green stuff to the guitar strings coming from the flame tanks? It seems weird to add a more bio feel to a model you are trying to make look like a loyalist when the component you are adding is already pretty mechanical. 
What i guess i'm asking is do you intend this model to be a loyalist or traitor dread. Currently it looks like a dread recently turned to chaos yet still sporting its former chapter colours.


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

Sorry its been so long guys I promise Ill have some more up soon. Being out of town really cuts into productivity. 

GrimZag, thank you so much for all the feedback its been a huge eye opener as to the whole model aspect. I was trying to show off the deep dark secrets of the Angels Vermillion that drive them away from all their brothers and force them to be secluded. Mainly dabbling in things that would get them all destroyed. So on that note I thought a mix of mechanical and organic would serve well. 

I totally agree with you though that I should have removed more of the spikes on the armor. Ill probably also try and GS some more armor plates onto him in various places. Also the icon sizes of the blood drops and and such on the front stnad out so much now that you mention it. Time to go back resize and then repaint it. Any other thoughts on how to make the mech/organic work are appreciated. 

Again thank you so much for the input, really helps get another perspective.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

LegionThree said:


> Sorry its been so long guys I promise Ill have some more up soon. Being out of town really cuts into productivity.
> 
> GrimZag, thank you so much for all the feedback its been a huge eye opener as to the whole model aspect. I was trying to show off the deep dark secrets of the Angels Vermillion that drive them away from all their brothers and force them to be secluded. Mainly dabbling in things that would get them all destroyed. So on that note I thought a mix of mechanical and organic would serve well.
> 
> ...



No probs dude, heck what you've done is still tons better than my early green stuff work, i remember doing a chaplain on bike that i added a cloak to...he looked like jabba the hutt. 

As a pointer, when working with GS keep your fingers wet and when your working on flat plates like armour use the pad of your wet fingers to smooth the surface out. it'll get rid of a lot fo the little cracks that turn up when skulpting and give you a much smoother surface. As for working on the flesh...i'm really not sure, i've not actually seen the Hellbrute model IRL only in pictures. 
The closest i've done to trying something like this is plannign out a looted tyranid crnifex where i plan to remove all of the soft tissue and just add pistons and such with the carapace as the armour. I figured that this would probably take me about 20 hours alone...without the time it would take to resculpt damaged sections. The joints are going to be your hardest challenge and depending on how much mech/bio ratio you want to include and whether you want to spend any more money will depend on the best root to take with this. areas like the gun barrels should be easy enough to mech up if you wanted to tone down the bio and like i said a coule of areas will stop looking bio with some mettalic paints. Apart from that i'm not sure how you would go about it.


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

OK heres the terminators on a white background. It shows that as Im sure you knew a lot of the white was from the light source. I dont know if I want to build it up to that point with paints or leave it. 


















































And one for dramatic effect.


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

OK guys beeeeeeen a looooooooong time. Sorry for that but Im back!
And heres teh first project, my Chaplain.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

I like seeing defferent looking army's.how did you do the base of the Chaplin


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

I used some custom bases from http://myworld.ebay.com/mrausten/&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2754 
He does good work, they have a few small bubbles here and there but for the price you can clean them up easy enough.


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

Heres a few more




The two on the outside have already had a heavy wash, the middle is how they look pre wash.


Oh yah this is the single worst GW kit I have ever worked with as far as the casting of the models and quality control.... Just saying.


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

OK time for another brief update. Still working on the assault squad but they are about 95%. PLs forgive the camera phone quality.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

haha, that is awesome!! superman style! 

Did you think about using wire (from a paperclip for example) instead of the chunky pole? Looks good though

Rev


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

Photo dump incoming. Got the assault squad and Librarian out today for a photo op and came back with what I believe are some fun shots. Now if only I had a battlefield to display them on.


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

OK main body of the Baal Pred is almost done. Still need mud effects on tracks and the sponsons but I think its coming out good so far. Let me know what you think.


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

Sorry I missed your question rev. In answer yes I thought about paper clips and guitar string but in the end went with the clear flight stand I had left over from a necron kit. I may do more of these types and they will most likely use wire for suspension.


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

Got a question for you guys. Im putting some mud effects on my Predator and wanted to hear what you guys tend to use. My method is fairly base, dirt plain and plain glue applied liberally then knocked off after dry, painted and matte coated. Seemed like it will work but if you have other thoughts please let me know.


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey LegionThree, pretty sweet start you've got here.

This guys method is pretty sound and I'd give him a subscribe if you feel the same:


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

That was a great link Awfun thanks. That works really good, swapped the GW pot for generic white paste but still worked like a champ. Matte spray on top to seal it too is great.


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

Glad to hear it man, looking forward to the update!


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

Ok so no models to post up yet but heres the armies transport case. All done besides cutting the vehicle foam. Figure I should get the vehicles together before doing that. 





So to cut the foam I simply got a couple sections of steel tubing heated them and pressed them into the foam. Seemed to work out pretty well.


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

Just looking for some quick input from you guys. Once Im back home Im looking at building a table. Im thinking of getting a 1" by 8' x 4' cut into 2' by 4' sections to be able to change it up. Does anyone have inputs on how well the foam holds over time? Worried that it will start to gap at the edges


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Awesome case thats really cool! The table sounds good, to me if you want the interchangeable ness of it I would go for 4 2' x 1' sections. What foam are you using? depending on the foam itll be able to hold better.


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

This is what Im Looking to use for the main tiles of the board. Just rigid insulation foam. It will be laid over particle board with a boarder around it to prevent shifting.
http://www.menards.com/main/buildin...50-rigid-foam-insulation/p-1384800-c-5779.htm


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

Haven't made progress with the painting but did get a game in with a very nice and knowledgable necron player. Wound up with a win but I'm sure he was going easy on me. Get some painting up soon. Promise.


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

I believe the following link is one of the best examples of putting together your own gaming table:

http://fantasygames.com.pl/blog/terrain-tutorial-part-1/


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

WOW a waterfall! How cool is that!! (In 40k you could make an acid kind of one)


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

That is an amazing board. Making me doubt my going with 2x4 tiles. 2x2 would give you so many more options. You guys have any links to 2x2 or 2x4 cut foam? Cutting down a 4x8 board left some uneven lines for me.


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

No painting but here's the start if my table. So far I have 4 2x4 boards to build up. Going to be an urban environment.


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

Will get better quality shots up later on but here they are for now. Don't know why but every time that I sat down to work on these fellows something happened. Either I wanted to paint something else, work on terrain or just not paint them.


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

Ok so here are a few WIP shots from the table that I am making in the garage. Always nice to have around for late night games. The roads and buildings will be buildt onto the boards and you can change the setup of the table by flipping and moving the 2x4 foot tiles.


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

Just wanted to put the entire happy blood raging family together for a shot. Im done with most everyone on the table besides the tactical squads who need a significant amount of loving.


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

OK heres my first go at a drop pod. Drop me some comments on how you guys paint up the interior.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

This looks really good mate, I'm no help on the drop pods, for some reason my meta doesn't really use them. I look forward to seeing the gaming board develop!


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

OK wanted to drop a little update on you guys just to let you know this is still alive.
So here are a few shots of the table, still very much WIP but coming along. Played the first game on it the other night and had a good time. Very relaxed playing at home.


Next up we have some new assault troops Im working on, more assault marines, yah buddy. I really do need to start doing magnets so I can swap out the packs.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Love the kneeling marine, what are your plans for him?


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

I think that either he will be holding a head of his slain foes or maybe an artifact. Then I'm not sure if hell get a jump pack or a regular or maybe magnet treatment.


----------

